# Marinated Tomato Slices



## abjcooking (May 10, 2005)

I thought this looked so good and easy. Perfect for a summer side dish.
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
6 T. olive oil
2 T. red wine vinegar
2 large tomatoes, sliced

Mix all ingredients except tomatoes. Pour mixture over tomatoes in bowl and chill for at least 30 minutes. For a richer flavor, cover and marinate in the refrigerator overnight.


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2005)

This is what I do in late summer and have good tomatoes fromthe garden.

But I add some salt and usually also add some chopped garlic.

Also, I leave the tomatoes out to marinate or, if I put in the fridge, I make sure to bring them out a few hours before eating.  Cold inhibits flavor.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Cold inhibits flavor.


Not only does it inhibit flavor, but in tomatoes it destroys certain flavor compounds.

This recipe sounds great though. I will be making this minus the refrigerator part


----------



## VegOut (May 10, 2005)

You can't beat tomatos and fresh basil! I love that with garlic and drizzling olive oil over it.


----------



## Cooking Gal (May 25, 2005)

Hi AB Thanks for the tomato recipe. We plant lots of tomatoes in our planter during the summer,and I'm always looking for recipes. Hugs Cooking Gal


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2005)

It's recipes like these that make it hard to wait for my summer tomatoes!

Thanks so much!

and Welcome to DC, Cooking Gal! Please say a big "hello" on our Introductions and Birthdays Forum - I know everyone would like to meet you and say "hi"!


----------



## abjcooking (May 25, 2005)

Welcome Gooking Gal.  We're glad to have you here
I made these a week or so ago and took your advise and kept them out of the frige.  I used the leftovers and put them on top of baked fish.  I think I used tilapia.  The options are endless for this recipe.  They will definitly be much better though, when the tomatoes are in season.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 3, 2005)

I've made these for years. Need great tomatoes, though. I sometimes p
arrange the tomatoes on a platter and put very thinly sliced red onion in between. It's a great method for serving this vegetable.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2005)

I buy a salad dressing called "Hendrickson's", that is made of balsamic vinegar, herbs, and a touch of olive oil that is delicious on tomatoes or just about anything else, and is virtually 0 calories. 
It livens up the flavor of grocery store tomatoes. 
Another way to make them tastier is to sprinkle with lemon juice and sprinkle a tiny bit of sugar on top.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 3, 2005)

i can't wait for the tomatoes from the garden this year. thanks abj.

for a changeroo, try using worcestershire sauce and vodka on the tomato slices. let stand on the counter overnight. serve over arrugula, with a sprinkle of grated horseradish.
kind of like a bloody mary salad.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i can't wait for the tomatoes from the garden this year. thanks abj.
> 
> for a changeroo, try using worcestershire sauce and vodka on the tomato slices. let stand on the counter overnight. serve over arrugula, with a sprinkle of grated horseradish.
> kind of like a bloody mary salad.


 

Can you say *YUM*??


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2005)

Buckytom, that sounds like an interesting change. I'll have to try it.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 3, 2005)

you can leave out the vodka part if you want. some people don't like the taste of the raw alcohol. but the worcestershire sauce and horseradish make it.

i love going into the garden with a bottle of the worcestershire sauce on a hot summer day and picking fresh sun warmed tomatoes. bite, splash on worcestershire, bite, splash, repeat. watch your fingers...


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

I've never heard of doing that type of salad, Buckytom. Totally interesting!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 3, 2005)

After you marinade tomatoes consider adding some fresh mozzarella slices or sprinkling some feta cheese on top.Finish off with some fresh ground black pepper.


----------



## RosCoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I love tomatos fixed that way. One year I grew some lemon basil and it was outstanding in the mix.
Ross


----------

